# Fibrosarcoma upper jaw



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

My Banx who is 8 was just diagnosed with Fibrosarcoma in his upper jaw/maxilla. He was diagnosed through a biopsy performed at NC State Vet School. The Dr. stated that usually radiation/chemo were not currently the best option but rather surgical removal when radiation to follow. She stated that the surgeons would end up removing the front part of his upper jaw, including taking his nose completely off. 

Shock doesn't really describe what I felt. I couldn't ask any questions over the phone...it was just too much to process. I wonder about his quality of life with such a procedure...along with a chance that it could still return. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this. Of course I want to do what is best for my Banx...my heart is absolutely breaking. 

Any information on this type of cancer, and this aggressive surgical procedure would be so appreciated.

thank you for your time.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I have no experience with this type of cancer but just want to tell you how sorry I am you and your pup are going through this. I can't even begin to imagine hearing something like this over the phone. Hopefully others with experience will post with advice to help you with this decision. Hugs going out to you both.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this. If you type Fibrosarcoma in the search box, there are several threads about it.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I am so sorry. This is a heartbreaking diagnosis. I have no personal experience of this type of cancer, but helped a friend to research it a while ago. At the time we came across the blog linked below.
https://sydneyscancer.wordpress.com/
I wish you the very best and send you kind thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, I'm very sorry for Banx's diagnosis. 

NC State is a very well respected Vet School, do they by chance have any clinical trials for this type of cancer?


ETA: I looked at State's Clinical Oncology Trials, the only thing they have right now is soft tissue sarcoma trials.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did a search for you and found a few threads, some of them are fairly old though. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/115091-fibrosarcoma.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...lden-retrievers/414233-oral-fibrosarcoma.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ers/481562-possible-cancerous-lump-mouth.html

If it were me, after processing the info given on the phone, I'd make an apt. with the Vet clinic and discuss your options, the prognosis, quality of life, basically the questions you have asked us. 

Sending good thought to you and your boy.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm so sad to read what you and your lovely boy are going through, can't begin to imagine the heartbreak you have. From my own personal perspective I have always said I wouldn't go with surgery for cancer as it's very traumatic (especially your boys) and usually only gives a few more months, most of which are spent recovering. True to my word two of my adorable malamutes succumbed to this awful disease and I let them go when I knew I needed - one 11 one 12. Older than your boy I know but it was their quality of life I looked at not quantity and I found peace knowing they did not suffer. 
So sorry you are faced with such a dreadful decision. x


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry that you are having to go through this with your boy Banx...I will ketyou both in my thoughts as you make those major decisions... this is just heartbreaking...


----------



## laurie1018 (May 19, 2016)

Hi Kelly,

I tried to send you a PM, but I don't think it worked out. So, I decided to try this. Let me just say, I am very sorry for your situation. I will share with you what we did with our golden, Bodhi. He passed on in May of 2017. He lived about 1 year after the initial diagnosis, for which I was grateful. They only gave us about 1-6 months. 

We didn't do the radical surgery either. I am glad that we didn't. What we did do, was palliative radiation. It excellent for pain relief and it actually shrunk the tumor temporarily. I believe that it bought us about 3-4 more months with Bodhi. He tolerated it very well, not real side effects. Definitely worth doing, if you're able to. We also had him on pain meds. It took a while to figure out the right combination. He had adverse reactions to everything, I swear! But we finally ended up with liquid gabapentin and amatidine pills. Later, we added steroids in. 

Hopefully you have a caring vet who will work with you. Our vet was the best! I think I probably called her once every 2 weeks for the entire year. She really helped us figure out how to control his pain, and cried with us when we had to say good-bye. 

Best of luck to you. If you have more questions, or just want to vent, message me any time. I hope I can help you out. I didn't have a lot of people to talk to either. 

Laurie Collett


----------



## laurie1018 (May 19, 2016)

Kelly,

Well, here I am back on the public forum. Smh. I can't send PMs for some reason, not sure why. Oh well

Good luck with your sweet Banx. I know exactly how you feel going through this. I'm glad I could help you out a little bit. I think the holistic vet is a very good idea. I almost went that route myself. Also, just to be clear about the palliative radiation: it was only 4 or 6 treatments. They were once a week. If you choose to go with 18 treatments, the side effects would be different, I'm sure. The palliative was only for pain relief, not to "cure" the cancer. They told us even with the "real" radiation, it wouldn't "cure" his cancer. I think it depends on location, etc. Bodhi's tumor was wrapped around his TMJ and was growing up towards his eye. 

Obviously Banx is lucky to have you. I know you will make the best decisions for him. Just go with your instincts. 

Take care, 

Laurie


----------

